# the "perfect" SG for this team



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

name anyone. doent matter if there is NO chance at him or whatever. just name some...

honestly, kevin martin would be an AWESOME fit here, lol!

hes got a great 3 point shot. ALWAYS runs the floor! and defensively is pretty damn good! real quick with long arms...

other candidates would be the no-brainers: allen, redd, pierce, etc...


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Mike miller ?

The grizzlies need a rebounder and inside presence. May be a sign & trade of nene, but even then i doubt they want to trade miller


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

larry hughes would be perfect for you guys, great on D.. solid on offence, would bounce off the rest of this team really well.
Derek anderson would have been a good fit if he hadnt regressed so far the last few years aswell.


kobe maybe? lol
good luck on gettin back at the clippers in the next game aswell guys.

peace


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> larry hughes would be perfect for you guys, great on D.. solid on offence, would bounce off the rest of this team really well.
> Derek anderson would have been a good fit if he hadnt regressed so far the last few years aswell.
> 
> 
> ...


i disagree with both hughes and DA


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i disagree with both hughes and DA


not DA now, he cant hold his own on a court for more than 10 minutes, just meant a couple of years ago he would have been the type of player the nuggets could start at the 2.

where as larry hughes with miller in the back court would be strong, hughes's defence backed up by camby would make life hard for any team


but hey, depends what your lookin for i spose


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

we need a scorer who can shoot.

a 3point specialist isnt quite enough IMO.

we need a star or close to it who can run the floor...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well in reality Jrich would be the perfect SG for Melo... not gonna happen though


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Should have drafted Caron Butler over Nikolas Skitizviliillittsi

Problem would have been solved.

But now they need to find a young guy who can develop into a potential star that can carry the team. Melo man needs a Michael Jordan type teammate. 

I don't know who's out there!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kenyon and Ruben to the Knicks for Crawford and Mo Taylor


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Kenyon and Ruben to the Knicks for Crawford and Mo Taylor


 
thomas and brown would do that. id have to look at crawfords FG and 3P FG %, but i think hes what ya call a bulk shooter


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

im not sure about crawford. i havent seen much from him. can he knock down the three?

i love caron butler. that would definetely be awesome! good rebounder too...

how about bonzi??? i know hes not a great shooter but i love everything else he brings! GREAT rebounder! and can take over games when called upon.

look at how he is DOMINATING bruce bowen right now! ive never seen bruce have more fits with anybody else...


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Seems to me like it might get a little too crowded in the post with a Bonzi-type guy. We've already got a great scorer on the low block on our team, the problem is that other teams can just collapse on him without having to worry about the 3 point line. I agree with the J-Rich idea, it's just too bad I don't think we can get him. He shoots at a respectable clip from 3 (38%), and hits open looks pretty consistently. Obviously the guy can run, jump, and score in the open court. He's also capable of pushing the ball on the break on his own. He seems pretty low maintenance (I don't know much background though), and everything I've read about his defense says he's not lock-down, but he's solid.
Another Richardson is also being mentioned, that being Q Rich in NY. I'll take him over some of the other guys whose names are coming up from the Knicks (Stephon, etc). He's not perfect, but we're not going to get perfect right now.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> Seems to me like it might get a little too crowded in the post with a Bonzi-type guy. We've already got a great scorer on the low block on our team, the problem is that other teams can just collapse on him without having to worry about the 3 point line. I agree with the J-Rich idea, it's just too bad I don't think we can get him. He shoots at a respectable clip from 3 (38%), and hits open looks pretty consistently. Obviously the guy can run, jump, and score in the open court. He's also capable of pushing the ball on the break on his own. He seems pretty low maintenance (I don't know much background though), and everything I've read about his defense says he's not lock-down, but he's solid.
> Another Richardson is also being mentioned, that being Q Rich in NY. I'll take him over some of the other guys whose names are coming up from the Knicks (Stephon, etc). He's not perfect, but we're not going to get perfect right now.


thats what they said in sac too. too many "post players".

of course they have kevin martin coming off the bench and bibby at the point...

and jrich is underrated. id LOOOOVE jrich...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Raja Bell, Morris Peterson, guys like that would fit in much better than what we currently have


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Kenyon and Ruben to the Knicks for Crawford and Mo Taylor


I've been preaching this trade to my buddies, but mine was Kenyon and Boykins for Craw and Taylor...

Just imagine NY with Marbury, Francis and the smallest guys in the league...Boykins and Nate Robinson! 

More likely...Marbury going to Minnesota or Denver for Kenyon...(Boykins would fill out the salary nicely 17 mil for Mar 14 mil for Kenyon and roughly 3 for Boink-man)


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

kareem rush may be an option for this team... can he fit in Karl system? He is a free agent...

And if you want a backup shooter SF, Nuggs can move Najera to Nets for Bostjan Nachbar, since you already have Kleiza to be their defensive SF...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i reckon that rick hamilton would be an awesome SG, got a good shot, good FT's and drives to the basket well


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

what about jamal crawford... you could maybe trade for him... although his a streaky shooter he may be a good fit...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

melo4life said:


> i reckon that rick hamilton would be an awesome SG, got a good shot, good FT's and drives to the basket well


i like him, if dre was moved from someone like billups that has outside skills, id be all for it. if we did trade for hamilton, then a pick in this years draft would be important. that would completely change my want at PG from Collins to Foye.


----------

